# Позвоночник и одежда



## seb2 (13 Фев 2007)

Тяжелая шуба - какие могут быть проблемы? Купила шубу мутон. Теплая, хорошая, но тяжеловатая. Пока меряла ничего, а прошлась около часа ощутила боль в плечевом поясе и мышцах между лопатками. 

Ночью было ощущение жжения в тех же мышцах. У меня наблюдается небольшая сутулость. При хотьбе стараюсь ходить ровно. Так, что делать? Это проблема слабых мышц? Надо тренировться и со временем пройдет или лучше отказаться от такой шубы, дабы не навредить позвоночнику?:cray:


----------



## Alex74 (13 Фев 2007)

Проблема взаимодействия с духом убитого животного umnik 
видимо, его долго мучали перед смертью.


----------



## Ell (13 Фев 2007)

1. Не носить шубу (на Ураине, вроде, нет сильных морозов)
2. С сутулостью вообще неплохо заниматься физкультурой.
3. Отказавшись от тяжелой шубы и ничего не делать в плане минимального спорта и исправления осанки - не есть решение проблемы, ибо "завтра" шелковая кофточка вызовет подобную реакцию.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2007)

Не Вы одна одинока в подобных жалобах. Вот что я обычно советую своим пациентам, в этом случае:


10. Правильно одеваться
Разгрузите спину! Наденьте тяжелую шубу, сапоги на высоком тонком каблуке и пройдите по скользкой дороге – обострение боли в позвоночнике Вам обеспечено. Современные легкие и теплые куртки, разумная высота каблука (3-5 см) с широкой опорой - самая простая профилактика обострения. Место высокого каблука на балу, а на работе, прежде всего - удобство.

Ну, а в чём права уважаемая Ell, так это про "шелковую кофточку".

9. Правильно тренироваться
Тренируйте спину! Лечебная физкультура, занятия на тренажерах, полезны при 2 – 3 разовых посещениях в неделю. Упражнения на растяжение, йоговская гимнастика, бассейн – полезны даже при разовых занятиях. Если спину не тренировать (разнообразная работа тоже тренировка), то придет время боли от каждого чихания.

http://pozwonocnik.ru/advice/pravilnoe-povedenie-sowety/


----------

